# How to get other people to text you first?



## hopebeat (May 17, 2014)

This is kind of a silly question, but I'm tired of being the person to text first. Do you have anything you do to get them to text you first, or is it just stuck this way?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

hopebeat said:


> This is kind of a silly question, but I'm tired of always being the person to text first. Do you have anything you do to get them to text you first, or is it just stuck this way?


There's absolutely no way that you can get someone else to text you first.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

By waiting long enough. Eventually they will either text you or they won't and you can forget about them.

It does depend on type and gender, though. If you try this on an INTP man or other usual suspect for phone phobia, you'll probably never hear from him again although he does want to talk to you.

Is this about friendships or romance?


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Waiting...or you tell the person you are annoyed by that attitude. 

I have been in that situation in the past and I have told the person how annoyed I was because of that. Being direct with this things is always. You can always wait, but for how long? then that person will text you but then you will have to wait again and so on.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

hopebeat said:


> This is kind of a silly question, but I'm tired of always being the person to text first. Do you have anything you do to get them to text you first, or is it just stuck this way?


Not really. Wait and see. Patience.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Tell them. They may not be texting you first simply because you always do. They might be afraid of bothering you so they wait for you to text first. Or, in my case, I just straight up forget that other people exist until they talk to me or I have something I need to tell them. 

But if someone who always texted me first suddenly stopped, I would just figure that they were either too busy to talk to me or they didn't want to talk to me anymore. No one's going to know it's bothering you unless you say something.


----------



## Samsonite08 (Mar 28, 2015)

I am no expert but if you pull back and stop texting the person so much they usually come around. through my interaction with some women i've found out that when i pull back they start wondering about and start texting me first and more often. just my 2 cents


----------



## Miss Prince (Mar 23, 2013)

If pulling out doesn't work, perhaps the person doesn't find you as interesting as you find them.


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

hopebeat said:


> This is kind of a silly question, but I'm tired of always being the person to text first. Do you have anything you do to get them to text you first, or is it just stuck this way?


I don't think there's really much you can do, but don't worry too much! It doesn't necessarily mean that they're not interested in you. Some people just don't text on a regular basis. They may prefer being contacted by Skype or some other form of messaging.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Either wait until they text you, hint at the fact or tell them upfront.
There's nothing wrong with specifying that you'd like the other to take some initiative sometimes.

I'm the overly passive one in most cases but once I'm told that it'd be cool if I initiated, I keep that in mind.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Dunno but people always seem to text me first. Try not caring. If you could tell me the secret to being left alone that'd be great.


----------



## hopebeat (May 17, 2014)

It's not romantic, just friends. I'm not too bothered by it, so I won't make a big deal out of it. Thanks for the input


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

lol


----------



## ClarityOfVision (Mar 3, 2013)

hopebeat said:


> It's not romantic, just friends. I'm not too bothered by it, so I won't make a big deal out of it. Thanks for the input


Then why put it in a thread if you're not bothered by it? And what answers did you expect?


----------



## hopebeat (May 17, 2014)

ClarityOfVision said:


> Then why put it in a thread if you're not bothered by it? And what answers did you expect?


I'm assuming you want a serious answer, so when I made the thread I just wanted to see what others do when they're in that situation. In the back of my mind I guess I was looking for encouragement and validation. I don't text too terribly often, so that's why it doesn't bother me as much, but it's always nice to have an unexpected text after a while. I wasn't being direct with what I wanted so I can see how that's confusing, but I like the answers I've gotten so far, for the most part. I wasn't expecting any specific answer, mostly observing.

Edit: I think the way I made the thread was a better way, so you didn't have a confusing "what would you do" thread.


----------



## akiyama (Jan 11, 2015)

koalaroo said:


> There's absolutely no way that you can get someone else to text you first.


lol that's SLIGHTLY paradoxical


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

akiyama said:


> lol that's SLIGHTLY paradoxical


Not in the slightest.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't play any games, and hopefully I attract people who agree on this. Some are just hopeless, even if you tell them how you want it or try to wait them out.


----------

